
Excercise in futility – Why exercise alone won't save us - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2019/jan/03/why-exercise-alone-wont-save-us
======
Skunkleton
Personal health is a hugely frustrating topic. It is obviously important, but
it seems like the knowledge in the space is constantly contradicted and
plagued by bad science.

Are eggs bad for you? How about fat? Should I be vegan? Or is meat fine too?
What about artificial sweeteners? How much should I exercise? What kind of
exercises are important for long term health? Is a standing desk beneficial?

All of these questions have multiple contradictory answers. Why are these
questions so hard to answer?

~~~
21
Look for some very fit celebrities who made millions through their looks.

Do what they do.

~~~
Skunkleton
No problem. I will hire a personal nutritionist, get a magic hormone cocktail,
spend more time then I have at the gym, and travel back in time and edit my
parents DNA.

~~~
lj3
Don't forget a blood boy. You gotta have a blood boy.

------
User23
You can’t outrun a bad diet, but you can outrun a sedentary lifestyle.

Also, the heaviest weight in the gym is the door.

~~~
techopoly
That's deep.

~~~
mhh__
It's true, though: Lifting weights is fairly addictive so getting going is the
hardest thing.

------
viburnum
The best thing is to live in a nice city and walk five miles a day just
getting around.

~~~
youeseh
I recently met a lady in her mid-40s who looked slim and fit. When I
complimented her on her wonderful figure, she said that she'd just lost 50
pounds over the past twelve months by walking 4 miles every day.

So I tried it. I freed up time (two hours everyday) that I can dedicate to
just walking. I've been walking everyday for two hours for a few weeks now. I
listen to podcasts and audiobooks to make the time fly. When the music is
good, I even jog a little. I also add a little weight to my backpack each week
for added resistance. I do a light stretch before and after the walk - in
particular the glute, hamstring, and calf muscles. And I try to be good about
drinking enough water during the day.

I've lost between 5-7 pounds of weight and a bunch of fat is no longer there.
My back feels much much stronger than it has in a while. My jawline is
starting to show.

The best part about the walking is that I can do it everyday. I'm never so
sore that I have to take a day's break. Super easy and effective. That said, I
do take one day a week off from walking for a yoga class.

------
gwern
> Pes has recently been studying workers in one of the island’s regions of
> longevity, Seulo (population around 1,000). He discovered one group of women
> who had spent their working lives seated, but nonetheless reached a great
> age. They had been working treadles (pedal-powered sewing machines), which
> meant they had regularly burned sufficient calories to derive the longevity
> benefits of remaining active. (Lowndes’ Gymnasticon, which works like a
> treadle, is starting to look a little less ridiculous as a solution for
> sedentary workers.)

Interesting idea. I tried a walking desk for a while but it damaged my typing
performance and I disliked it because it seemed to distract me and cause
constant small head movements. Exercise bikes are the wrong form-factor to
work with desks, so they are right out. But 'treadles' would be perfect for
fitting under a desk (of course) and would provide the constant low-level
activity necessary for the health benefits without being a 100% activity like
walking (you _have_ to walk) or causing any head movements (since you are
still sitting).

~~~
gumby
Walking desk seems like a terrible idea (how could you type, or read, when in
motion plus distracted by trying to keep your balance).

Under desk cycles/bike, elliptical and other such devices are readily
available (just search for those terms). You use them when sitting (presumably
reading...not sure I could concentrate on writing code while doing that). I
have a couple of friends who swear by them and indeed they are both svelte.
One I know used to be over 300 lbs and this was one of her tools.

~~~
gwern
You walk slowly, like 1mph. Many people swear by it. But I recorded typing
tests ([https://www.gwern.net/Treadmill](https://www.gwern.net/Treadmill)) and
did find it impeded my typing. I also just felt like it was distracting me,
and my cat hated it.

> Under desk cycles/bike, elliptical and other such devices are readily
> available

Interesting.

------
anderspitman
Anyone recommend a good desk exerciser? Like something with a little
resistance you could pedal while you type?

